# BobCat



## KSnow (Nov 19, 2015)

Hello! I am in the process of getting a BobCat snowblower that my buddy picked up from a "house clean-up"... I haven't been able to get a good look at it yet as it is still buried in the trailer. It is pretty clean, kind of a tan color (not the orange). Can anyone point me in the right direction as to how to look up the year and any other info? Like I said I can't get at it to get any model #'s just yet, just curious if there is a website that I can go to for reference? Thanks in advance for any help anyone can provide! 

Kevin


----------



## thestonecarver (Jan 22, 2013)

I have all that info in my profile have a look!


----------



## KSnow (Nov 19, 2015)

Thank you very much for the info!! I still haven't picked it up yet, hopefully this weekend.


----------



## KSnow (Nov 19, 2015)

The #'s are 1824 / 9890, so I guess it looks like a 1970 7HP.... I have no idea how long this was in storage, the tank was clean so it "appeared" the previous owner knew what he was doing when it came to storing the machine when not in use... I put in some fresh gas, a couple of pulls and no start. Gave it a shot of starting fluid, two pulls on choke and it sounded like she wanted to start... Took the choke off and she started on the next pull, runs perfect!! Now all I need is some snow, thanks again for the info!!


----------



## KSnow (Nov 19, 2015)

I am back... I just moved the snow blower in my garage and noticed that it would "dip" down to the right, which I initially thought was just the flat tire... It was not. It appears that the wheel bearing is shot. I pulled the axle collar away from the blower body, all I see is what appears to be the race, nothing else. There is what I would call a bearing cap that the bearing sits in, but since that is welded to the body I guess the only option is to remove the side cover. Has anyone else attempted to replace the axle bearings? If yes, is there something else that I should look for to be the problem? 
Probably a dumb question but are there any repair manuals out there anyone is aware of?
Thanks in advance for any help that you can provide.


----------



## guzzijohn (Mar 31, 2014)

That is different than my 7/24. It has 3 bolt flange bearings. Not sure if I ever found numbers on mine when I restored it a few years back. Were they stamped or on a sticker? Here's what mine looks like-you can see the bearing as the belt cover is off. Post pix of yours.


----------



## KSnow (Nov 19, 2015)

Here are the pictures... I noticed on one of the earlier threads that someone mentioned a company called Yankee Snowblower as a possible source for parts, so I contacted them asking about parts & or manuals. They told me these are oil lite bushings, so that part sounds easy.. The bad part is how to remove/install them. It appears that I will have to remove the housing side panels (not sure how else to describe) to expose the inner working of the machine, would love to find at least a schematic to see what the inside has going on... Any advice?


----------



## guzzijohn (Mar 31, 2014)

I'd cut/grind those off and install bolt on flange bearings.


----------



## KSnow (Nov 19, 2015)

That is what a buddy of mine suggested... I checked the other side, it appears to be a flanged bushing just like the person at Yankee Snowblower suggested. I work at a machine shop (not a machinist myself), we have the oil impregnated bronze material to make the bushings - or I can just get them from supplier. I think I will go with the bronze bushings for now, just to get through the winter... I really want to use this beast if we get some snow. Maybe over the summer I will look into the bolt on bearings. Thanks again for your input!!


----------



## thestonecarver (Jan 22, 2013)

Lets see some pictures please!


----------



## thestonecarver (Jan 22, 2013)

If you or anyone needs bearings this place has them.
Future Bearings Incorporated


----------



## thestonecarver (Jan 22, 2013)

Nice machine!


----------



## thestonecarver (Jan 22, 2013)

Future Bearings Incorporated


----------



## KSnow (Nov 19, 2015)

I posted two pictures above - or are you asking me to post more?


----------



## KSnow (Nov 19, 2015)

I will check this company out... I work at a machine shop, if it is just a bearing I can have my buddy make them for me. But it appears that the bearing sits in a spherical steel "housing"? I guess once the bearing went it destroyed the steel part that holds the bushing, so that need to be replaced also. I purchased a auger bearing for my Toro 828 Powershift, it looks like the same exact set up. The bearing is the same ID size, not sure about the spherical steel housing.


----------

